
Contentception – A cautionary tale beyond reality - applebeesam
https://medium.com/kickpush-design/contentception-a-cautionary-tale-beyond-reality-into-vr-and-ar-842fef3f52ce
======
applebeesam
We’re fast approaching a bewildering world of multi-layered content
experiences. Product pioneers, miracle marketers, cool-cat creatives and
technology terrorists beware.

